
What is the difference between an ICO and an STO? - ilanhz
https://litepaper.com/resources/sto
======
gus_massa
How do they expect that the SEC will leave they alone? How is this better than
a traditional stock?

[The split of the article in many small chunks that force you to press the
"next" button is annoying.]

------
sharemywin
I don't really understand what the difference between "stock" and STO is?
Other than Hype.

